# Hi from Minnesota



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello everyone. I'm from St Paul, MN. I'm very new to mice, but I'm learning. We've contacted a local breeder and plan to pick up 3 four week old does on the 23rd of October. We're so excited we can hardly stand it. My son and I are the mouse people in our family.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

hello welcome to the forum, congrats on your soon to be new pets


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Welcome, you've come to the right place!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks.  I'm going to start some threads with my questions on feed and bedding.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome! I can understand your excitement  :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey! Another breeder in my area! Welcome!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey, moustress!! I am so excited there is another person in my area. I am not a breeder, but...maybe some day!!!


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Glad you found this site. It's been a big help to me I'm sure you'll learn a lot also


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

There must be at least one other, since you say you got your meeces from someone in the area. I am a pretty serious breeder of non-show but somewhat usual mousies.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I'm the breeder but I'm located in WI about 2 hours east of the twin cities.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

moustress said:


> There must be at least one other, since you say you got your meeces from someone in the area. I am a pretty serious breeder of non-show but somewhat usual mousies.


I'm getting my meece a touch outside my area. Erica is just over into WI. So kind of in my area, but not exactly.


----------

